# Callaway Epic flash/flash sub zero



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 30, 2019)

I had a launch monitor session yesterday with the Epic flash and flash sub zero.
I don't have the hard data to hand but these are my own observations.

Firstly about me, 53 year old cat 1 golfer, fairly fit and supple and with a decent swing speed.

Hit my own callaway XR firstly and went back to it later.
Almost no additional distance with both epic heads which confirmed that my old driver was an excellent fit for me.

The epic however has almost no drop off in ball speed on off centre strikes and let's be honest we don't flush many during a round.

I tried a variety of shafts in both heads and played about with loft to find the optimum set up. Some of the shaft options produced too high spin rates for me.

Found the sub zero head best for me with the heavier tensei av blue shaft. Very consistent spin numbers with this and I have always controlled a heavier shaft better. Interestingly for someone who's miss is usually left, a touch of draw bias on the back weight reduced the amount of draw spin.

To conclude you need a proper fitting to get the best set up. No magical distance gains if you are already in a well fitted driver but you will see a better average distance simply due to the club having a big sweet spot leading to lesser drop off in ball speed for mishits.

Am I buying one? Not at this time but it is a very good club. 

Hit the 3 wood also which was very good, just didn't have time to get it dialed in properly but the ball speed was very impressive.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2019)

This is where the modern drivers beat those from a few years ago.
A flushed strike and you may see a marginal gain but off centre hits are miles better with the new breed.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 30, 2019)

Good review. 

I tried the Epic flash on the course, whilst I like it the price tag puts me right off ðŸ˜±


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 30, 2019)

Iâ€™ve got the epic flash first time Iâ€™ve had callaway driver early days yet but I love it from the looks to the extra distance Iâ€™m getting than my 917 (never liked that really) very forgiving aswell all face strikes get a good distance and massive when u catch one sweet


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rogue is same for off centre consistency.

Was amazed by the ball speeds constancy from ALL over the face when I used with a monitor @ the range.

For that alone I'd look at any of the drivers with the jailbreak.

If you can get a flash in similar spec am sure you'd benefit without the fiscal pain!


----------



## NM1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Tried the Flash, it's good but not as good as my Fusion !


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 22, 2019)

saving_par said:



			I had a launch monitor session yesterday with the Epic flash and flash sub zero.
I don't have the hard data to hand but these are my own observations.

Firstly about me, 53 year old cat 1 golfer, fairly fit and supple and with a decent swing speed.

Hit my own callaway XR firstly and went back to it later.
Almost no additional distance with both epic heads which confirmed that my old driver was an excellent fit for me.

The epic however has almost no drop off in ball speed on off centre strikes and let's be honest we don't flush many during a round.

I tried a variety of shafts in both heads and played about with loft to find the optimum set up. Some of the shaft options produced too high spin rates for me.

Found the sub zero head best for me with the heavier tensei av blue shaft. Very consistent spin numbers with this and I have always controlled a heavier shaft better. Interestingly for someone who's miss is usually left, a touch of draw bias on the back weight reduced the amount of draw spin.

To conclude you need a proper fitting to get the best set up. No magical distance gains if you are already in a well fitted driver but you will see a better average distance simply due to the club having a big sweet spot leading to lesser drop off in ball speed for mishits.

Am I buying one? Not at this time but it is a very good club.

Hit* the 3 wood* also which was very good, just didn't have time to get it dialed in properly but the ball speed was very impressive.
		
Click to expand...

My eye prefers a shallow faced fairway and I picked up the epic flash 3 wood the other day in a Pro shop and thought it looked absolutely lovely.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2019)

I went to a golf shop today to see the Cobra F9 and the Epic flash. I was going to book a fitting to put these two up against each other. That is now not going to happen. The shape of both just does not suit my eye. They might be fantastic drivers, but not for me.

Now thinking about the PXG 0811XF, gen2. I have heard good things about this driver, and unless it gets specified with a huge upgrade in shafts, it is not as silly money as the first gen (which was a bit rubbish). The only thing putting doubt in my mind is the terrible tv ad.


----------



## Mr Fastidious (Mar 5, 2019)

Bought the 3 wood online as no American Golf had it in store, only played one round with it so far, when I hit it out of the middle great, but off center hits are rubbish! not wroth the Â£250 yet!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2019)

Tried one of these drivers today. 

what a racket, the old Rank film ad springs to mind. 

few different Options  and in the end Blue Tensi 75 gram stiff knocked up from 9, to 10 deg.

flew off the face with a nice flight, spin was perfect as was the flight, carry distance about the same as my M2, but reckoned more run.

sorely tempted, but the skinflint in me isn't sure about doling out Â£450.

going to a cough, cough, Ping fitting next week for their new offering


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 7, 2019)

I went to Precision golf for a driver assessment. It turns out if I tee my Epic lower, and cut 1/2" off the shaft and add a bit of lead, I am not going to find anything better. All of my numbers are optimal for my somewhat pathetic swing speed. No new driver for me then.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hit both the flash and the sz. Tried them up against g410/f9/m5&6. Spin rates were pretty much similar, as was the swing speeds, have to say it though, ball speed was up with the callaways by 3-6 mph.  Hit a variety of shafts including the upgrades. 
Will do a More detailed write up, but one thing I will say is the feel and noise of the sz is awful. If you can cope with it, am sure you will see the benefits. Just take ear defenders for you and your pp'sðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2019)

I am trying out the Epic Flash SZ. The noise is horrific, and the head is not pretty, but what the heck, why not. Evenflow shaft in stiff, same as my rogue sz fairways.
Not hit it yet, so I am playing a few holes tonight. 

Before hitting it, I am already thinking of putting the Kyoshi gold shaft from my Nike Vapor into it. I think that could be a pretty good combination, along with a heavier fixed weight.

I love a bit of a tinker.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 30, 2019)

saving_par said:



			I had a launch monitor session yesterday with the Epic flash and flash sub zero.
I don't have the hard data to hand but these are my own observations.

Firstly about me, 53 year old cat 1 golfer, fairly fit and supple and with a decent swing speed.

Hit my own callaway XR firstly and went back to it later.
Almost no additional distance with both epic heads which confirmed that my old driver was an excellent fit for me.

The epic however has almost no drop off in ball speed on off centre strikes and let's be honest we don't flush many during a round.

I tried a variety of shafts in both heads and played about with loft to find the optimum set up. Some of the shaft options produced too high spin rates for me.

Found the sub zero head best for me with the heavier tensei av blue shaft. Very consistent spin numbers with this and I have always controlled a heavier shaft better. Interestingly for someone who's miss is usually left, a touch of draw bias on the back weight reduced the amount of draw spin.

To conclude you need a proper fitting to get the best set up. No magical distance gains if you are already in a well fitted driver but you will see a better average distance simply due to the club having a big sweet spot leading to lesser drop off in ball speed for mishits.

Am I buying one? Not at this time but it is a very good club.

Hit the 3 wood also which was very good, just didn't have time to get it dialed in properly but the ball speed was very impressive.
		
Click to expand...

Revisiting this topic, I have had another launch monitor session this time using Trackman with another fitter.

Warmed up and was swinging it well with irons, path and face control excellent. We had a discussion beforehand about my game in general, shot pattern etc

Fitter commented at this point spin axis was sending ball left despite path and face been positive ie right of target. Suggested lie angle worth looking at (had them flattened recently to counter this so maybe could go a touch flatter) so that was excellent feedback as far as I'm concerned.

I was interested mainly in 3 wood options but did go with an open mind to test drivers again. Hit a few with my own driver and flushed them so Fitter commented it would be tough to beat as numbers were decent.

He reckoned we could improve smash factor and improve ball speed by shorter shaft.

A few combinations later 44.5 inch (1.5 inch shorter than I'm playing now) HZDRDUS Smoke 70g, weights set to fade and extra 2g front weight to keep swingweight right due to shorter shaft in sub zero head. 3 mph increase in ball speed but far more controlled to swing and better strike pattern. Averaging 9 yards further than current driver.

Tested the new Ping G410 LST (still in the wrapper when fitter got it out so he was very interested in this one) but spun this a little more depite low spin head and Ping shaft only as short as 45 inch.

Epic sub zero 3 wood .5 inch shorter than standard with same HZDRDUS shaft and cranked to 14 degree for optimum numbers was awesome. Much lower spin than current 3 wood and ball speed was impressive. No bother hitting it off the deck either.

Just shows what a good fitter can do with all the tools.

Interesting that I couldn't get the gains with the HZDRUS smoke shaft at the previously session when I was using that shaft at standard length. Just shows how the shaft length has affected quality of strike.

On order now so an unexpected expenditure haha.


----------

